

Ask HN: Is python powerful enough to automate events in web browser? - bluedog

Let&#x27;s say i need to choose an option using radio button in web page and then click a button which would download a particular file. Is it possible to automate this process using python?<p>Are there some solution available in any other platform?
======
matthewbauer
If I understand you correctly, I think that you are looking for something like
"mechanize": [http://stockrt.github.io/p/emulating-a-browser-in-python-
wit...](http://stockrt.github.io/p/emulating-a-browser-in-python-with-
mechanize/)

~~~
bluedog
Hey, I have used mechanize earlier. But my requirement is a tool which can
behave as if a real user is using keyboard and mouse on web browser pages.

------
dalke
Perhaps Selenuim? [http://docs.seleniumhq.org/](http://docs.seleniumhq.org/)
and
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selenium_%28software%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Selenium_%28software%29)
.

